# Unexpected places to find cool cat stuff?



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

This is random, but I'm always curious where people's favorite places to find cat toys, accessories, etc. are that are different than the obvious pet stores. As if I need more places to buy cat stuff 

I think mine is HomeGoods. I've found a lot of nice beds and scratchers for great prices and Ellie's water fountain on clearance for $19 that is usually $50 full price.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

The Dollar Store


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Home Sense, they have a pet section. Great prices.They are always changing stock and no two stores are going to have identical products ... but for example, I saw a toy mouse for 3 dollars there that was 7+ in a local pet store. Same on pet treats, I buy all dog treats there. 7.99 for Coco's bed time treat vs 9.99+ for the same thing anywhere else. They also have stuff on clearance often... I bought some dog treats - grain free ones - for 7 dollars that would elsewhere been marked at 20. It was such a big bag I'm still feeding them...

Craigslist for cat trees. I got one worth 500 (6 months old, zero wear) for 50 dollars. The people I got it from lived less than 5 minutes away... closer than most pet stores!

Dollar stores for glass dishes. I make sure they're not made in China.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Home Goods - used to be called TJ Maxx. They have a great pet section. My personal favorite places are thrift stores! I love looking for baby blankets for my cat room - those cozy cute little fleece snuggle blankets are great for cats to curl up in. I use them in my cat room crates. Also, thrift stores are a great resource for used carriers, baby gates, food bowls, even litter boxes, etc. I just bought 5 low flat heavy ceramic appetizer plates that make GREAT food bowls.

This falls under stuff you might find in unexpected places: Feline Pine pellets are over $12 for a small bag at the pet store while Tractor Supply charges $5 for a forty pound bag of equine (horse) bedding pellets which are EXACTLY the same thing!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> This is random, but I'm always curious where people's favorite places to find cat toys, accessories, etc. are that are different than the obvious pet stores. As if I need more places to buy cat stuff
> 
> I think mine is HomeGoods. I've found a lot of nice beds and scratchers for great prices and Ellie's water fountain on clearance for $19 that is usually $50 full price.


OHHHHHHHH home goods!!!! Haven't been there in years....but I've always gotten good stuff there 

I don't think tj maxx and home goods are related???


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think they're just owned by the same parent company.



> HomeGoods operates in both a standalone and superstore format, which couples HomeGoods with a T.J. Maxx or Marshalls.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yup, and Winners and Marshalls and HomeSense in Canada. HomeSense is the Canadian version of HomeGoods, it appears.

TJX Companies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So we're all talking about the same place. Guess it's not such an unexpected place after all. 

Most of the stores I've been to pair up Winners and Homesense side by side or in the same mall.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, HomeGoods, TJMaxx, and Marshall's in America (and apparently HomeSense in Canada! Good to know!) are all owned by the same company and credit cards for these stores can be used at all three!

So funny to see that is also everyone's favorites! I love the hunt, almost all of the accessories in my apartment are from HomeGoods/TJ Maxx/Marshalls. Drive twenty minutes to a different one and find all new stuff! We just bought two pet beds for Ellie and the new kitten, they were only $12-$15 each and REALLY nicely made (and fashionable! lol). A similar pet bed at Petco that wasn't nearly as well made was $40 that we saw today! 

Carmel - I also love hunting Craigslist! No luck for good cat stuff anywhere near me recently, but I always luck out with random stuff or furniture. 

I've also heard of people finding some nice pet stuff at Burlington Coat Factory, but have never made it out to one.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

It's not cheap, but there is some very cool cat stuff on Etsy.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I've never thought to look on Etsy! I may have to take a look. I'm more of the eBay/Amazon cheap shopper haha.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

At TJ Maxx I got a large size orthopedic bed (doggie bed) for my kitties for $50. Three months ago, I bought a Ralph Lauren 100% cotton blanket for my kitties' other bed for $22 on clearance. Perfect Color to match their bed in my office too. Last week, I got an incline Scratcher for $8.


----------

